# VSA Help



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

I need VSA help, any ideas in where to find a good thread on vsa?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Have you tried searching the forums for "vsa?"


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

What exactly do you need help with?


----------



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

I tried searching this forum for VSA and havent found a good thread on that yet. 

I have two three axis skulls the graveyard skulls orriginal version, I am using them in a science lab to set the theme of my viral genetic reserch facility that has lost containment. I built them last year and didnt get to use them, now I fear they may once again go unprogramed. If you know of any good strings on any forums that you could post I would appreciate it.

(this scene was featured in doc morbius's meet the doc segment of hauntcast, in last months episode21 dead hookerfest)


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

http://www.graveyardskulls.com/assembly/Tutorial02.html
http://www.monkeybasic.com/


----------



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

hey, i see the similar threads in the bottem, they helped, Im just trying to learn all I can about programming vsa and using the ssc32 card.
thank you


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Hey Chicken

I had a rethink on the mask I had off you - I have a Lindberg skull that I'm just getting to work with a 3 axis kit - any reason why I couldn't mount Karloff on the Lindberg?


----------

